# Frisco CO area suggestions wanted.



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Just go to Copper Its the best mountain in that area, I wouldn't waste that kind of cash going to BC, its a great resort, but if your just cruising groomers (blues) you will have the most fun at Copper imo.

Here is a link to Copper 4 pack for $169, Copper Mountain - 2016/2017 Four Pack
Your Welcome


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

The aforementioned friend of friends mentioned that it's gets icy (or more icy) over at Copper. Is that true?

Working with minimal info, don't kill the messenger.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It gets icey anywhere there is snow. I agree with the copper advice. Beave is great on a powder day for an advanced rider that knows where they are going.

I lived in vail for 5 years. I enjoy vail but not for 150 a day. I have the epic pass still.....


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Copper gets the most snow of all the mountains in that area.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I've only been to Beaver once, it was a powder day and it was awesome, with that said I avoid eagle\summit counties like the plague in the winter.

Have fun!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Copper is windy, icy, colder, and gets less sun and snow than the neighboring resorts, all the locals know this.

At Beaver Creek they give out hot chocolate and cookies at 3:30.


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

Argo said:


> It gets icey anywhere there is snow.


That's pretty much a given, just try hitting anywhere on the east coast. To further clarify he was generally of the opinion that, due to the resort's location on the mountain, it was more prone to icing than some other resorts in the area.


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

Are you sure about the less snow part? Snowfall history show that Copper beat out Keystone going back to 2011.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Just go back to Breck...........it be the epicenter of the snowsport universe...........


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 21, 2016)

The cookies themselves at Beaver Creek are worth the trip. If you hit it on a powder day, you won't forget it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go to Beaver Creek. The experience alone is well worth it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Is this a thing where people ask about places to visit in Colorado and everyone that lives near Colorado tells them not to come because it is awful?


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

Frankly, at this point I think I'm just going to plan on Copper day one and follow the powder the rest of the time.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Jcb890 said:


> Is this a thing where people ask about places to visit in Colorado and everyone that lives near Colorado tells them not to come because it is awful?


More like a bunch of angry weekend warrior front rangers that don't know the mountain talking out their ass. But hey to each their own. I'll take a day at Beaver Creek over a day at any resort in Summit County. Then again I only get over 100 days a year at Summit resorts.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> More like a bunch of angry weekend warrior front rangers that don't know the mountain talking out their ass. But hey to each their own. I'll take a day at Beaver Creek over a day at any resort in Summit County. Then again I only get over 100 days a year at Summit resorts.


It's like bizarro world............you're usually the angry one talking out of their ass.........


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

Not sure if you went yet or not but I'd check out Loveland. The longest I've ever waited in a lift line there has maybe been 5 minutes, and that's being generous. There is a wide variety of terrain and never lines.
The past two years I've been getting Epic Local Passes and didn't go to Loveland. After each trip, my buddy and I would be chatting in the airport and we'd always end up agreeing that we missed Loveland. I ended up getting one of the Loveland discount passes for this year to go along w/ the Epic Local Pass.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Silverthorne is pretty close to Keystone, while Beaver Creek is a bit of a trek


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

griffin1324 said:


> Not sure if you went yet or not but I'd check out Loveland. The longest I've ever waited in a lift line there has maybe been 5 minutes, and that's being generous. There is a wide variety of terrain and never lines.
> The past two years I've been getting Epic Local Passes and didn't go to Loveland. After each trip, my buddy and I would be chatting in the airport and we'd always end up agreeing that we missed Loveland. I ended up getting one of the Loveland discount passes for this year to go along w/ the Epic Local Pass.


I'll take a look, tanks!



deagol said:


> Silverthorne is pretty close to Keystone, while Beaver Creek is a bit of a trek


Fresh Tracks offers a round trip shuttle to Beav for $45. I'd take that if I decided on going.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

djjosephk said:


> I'll take a look, tanks!


Don't bother.................it's always windy.........bunch of deplorables......power outages.......slow ass chairs........just go to Breck........


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Visiting in less than 2 weeks and we're pretty pumped! Who will be around the 15th-18th? Hopefully we'll get some nice snow!


----------



## djjosephk (Sep 21, 2016)

Will just miss you, landing on the 22nd, first day on is the 23rd.


----------



## griffin1324 (Mar 10, 2016)

mojo maestro said:


> Don't bother.................it's always windy.........bunch of deplorables......power outages.......slow ass chairs........just go to Breck........


The top can definitely get windy, but I've only had one day where the entire mountain was bad... and that only lasted half the day. I didn't think the lifts were that slow and didn't experience any power outages. If this guy is coming from Central Mass, these lifts are going to be faster than what Wachusett has, and are pretty much equivalent to some VT lifts. 

I've only been about 15-20 times to Loveland though, so I could have just had some good days with the weather and conditions there. You're not going to be disappointed though if you go to Breck. 


Have a good trip!


----------

